# Free Plant Clippings to Club Members



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I just finished trimming my overgrown 90G and have a very large bag of Bacopa Caroliniana (some copper tops) and Mermaid weeds. Please email to reserve. Pickup in southwest Arlington.

I also have a few crypts to go to good homes. I am trying to reduce my overgrown 7 aquariums to close down my 29 Gallon tank to start a 65 Gallon 36"x20"x20" all glass tank.

email if interested. Will go in trash on Friday.


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

Mike, I'd like to come over and pick up a few mermaid weeds and a little bacopa.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I would like some mermaid week and can pick up tomorrow after work, say around 5 if you are in SW Arlington. I would be coming from South Dallas to Forest Hill around that time. Will PM you, thanks.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

STMarshall,

I won't be home tomorrow (Thursday) until after 9pm but I can put a bag of Mermaid Week on my front porch when I leave early THursday morning.

My address is 2901 Greenbrook Drive in Arlington. 76016

The rest of the plants have been promised to Haiven to be picked up on Friday.

I also have some crypts that I will offer if anyone wants them.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

All plants have been claimed.


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey Mike, was your signature inspired by Frank Zappa?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Absolutely.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you, Mike....good to see you again


----------

